# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Fuk cafe một Hà Nội xưa giản dị mà tinh tế - fuk cafe

## chip_87

Fuk gợi nhớ một Hà Nội xưa giản dị mà tinh tế, xen lẫn là sự phá cách độc đáo của những người yêu nghệ thuật.




Fuk café nằm trên phố Hàng Quạt, sở hữu nét đặc trưng của quán xá phố cổ. Để vào quán, bạn phải lách qua một hành lang nhỏ và tối. Không gian mở ra bên trong sẽ khiến bạn ban đầu có cảm giác nơi đây đồ vật lộn xộn và không "ăn nhập". Nhưng tinh ý hơn, bạn lại thấy từ những bộ bàn ghế, tranh treo tường, tường nhà hay ánh sáng... đều đuợc bố trí rất có gu.

Fuk café có hai không gian riêng. Tầng 1 được thiết kế như bar. Mỗi tuần nơi đây có chương trình ca nhạc độc đáo theo phong cách acoustic. Những ban nhạc, ca sĩ biểu diễn tại quán không phải là "sao" nhưng họ luôn tràn đầy nhiệt huyết và thu hút người nghe. Fuk café sẽ thu phụ phí vào những đêm có chương trình ca nhạc từ 10.000 đồng/người.

Lên tầng 2, bạn sẽ bị lôi cuốn bởi phong cách cổ điển. Đó là những bộ bàn ghế cũ được sắp xếp lộn xộn, là các bức tranh treo tường không theo một trường phái nào... một sự "hỗn tạp' đầy chủ ý! Nó không khiến người ta rối mắt mà lại mang đến ấn tượng khá mạnh. Có lẽ bạn còn thấy thú vị hơn nữa khi biết rằng, chủ quán đã chịu khó đi lùng bàn ghế ở khắp mọi nơi, kể cả từ... bãi rác.

Sở hữu công thức pha chế riêng, quán nổi tiếng với 3 loại cà phê nhập về nổi tiếng về mùi vị. Nếu bạn thích cocktail thì Fuk café giúp bạn khám phá hương vị độc đáo đó.


















_Địa chỉ: Quán Fuk Cafe, 49 Hàng Quạt, Hà Nội._
>> Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Fuk Cafe


(Theo BĐVN)
Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------

